# Moving to benidorm



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

me and my partner are thinking of coming to benidorm for 3 months at the end of september, 
if any of you have any info or advice we would be really grateful.

regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jakenlaura said:


> Hi,
> 
> me and my partner are thinking of coming to benidorm for 3 months at the end of september,
> if any of you have any info or advice we would be really grateful.
> ...


hi & welcome - are you coming for a long holiday or will you be looking to work?


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Thanks for the reply  we are looking for a long holiday but with the intentions of staying on! we just thought we would do 3 months as we didnt want to be hasty and just relocate just incase it isnt for us. 
if we find work then it may sway us to stay but its not number 1 priority 

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jakenlaura said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply  we are looking for a long holiday but with the intentions of staying on! we just thought we would do 3 months as we didnt want to be hasty and just relocate just incase it isnt for us.
> if we find work then it may sway us to stay but its not number 1 priority
> 
> Regards


perfect plan:clap2:

there is tons of info & advice we can give you - have a good read of recent threads - especially the 'stickies' at the top of the page - then fire away with any specific questions


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My advice is.. have a good long read at all the Spanish posts


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you need to work out where you want to live and your budget. Will want an apartment or a villa, will you need to be near to a bus stop, will you have a car, will you want to live in "the thick" of .......

Jo xxx


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> I guess you need to work out where you want to live and your budget. Will want an apartment or a villa, will you need to be near to a bus stop, will you have a car, will you want to live in "the thick" of .......
> 
> Jo xxx


We would ideally like somewhere in levante so i guess we would want to be in the thick of it  we have been looking at some 2 bedroom apartments with a budget of 400gbp per month which at the mo there are plenty! We love walking so not really looking at driving about. Work wise im a web designer so was looking at maybe setting something up out there doing web design as many of the bars etc havnt got many! Im really impressed with how friendly the people are on this site 

Main questions i have at the moment are how seasonal is benidorm? and are the people welcoming like on here or can it be really clicky as my family have property in Catalan and that can be very clicky at times 

Regards 
Jake x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

just to add a pinch of doom and gloom, take a look at this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/84986-benidorm-end-we-know.html

Jo xxx


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> just to add a pinch of doom and gloom, take a look at this thread
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah iv just read this but over here the smaller towns consist of a 99p shop and 1 or 2 bars and a cafe if your lucky so its the same everywhere 

jake x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jakenlaura said:


> Yeah iv just read this but over here the smaller towns consist of a 99p shop and 1 or 2 bars and a cafe if your lucky so its the same everywhere
> 
> jake x


Indeed and I'm not trying to put you off, just be aware. you're probably planning to come over at the right time, just as the season ends, so it'll be quieter and not so hot!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Indeed and I'm not trying to put you off, just be aware. you're probably planning to come over at the right time, just as the season ends, so it'll be quieter and not so hot!!
> 
> Jo xxx


and wet..........don't forget wet..........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> and wet..........don't forget wet..........


Hhhmmmm, the wet doesnt normally start til December....... but whoever said that "the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain" was lying lol!!! Stop it, we're getting negative. I think a three month trip is a great idea

Jo xxxx


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> and wet..........don't forget wet..........


yeah i know but atleast we will see the real benidorm we wont just see the hustle and bustle and be led into false pretence that thats how it will be all year round


----------



## jakenlaura (Jul 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmmm, the wet doesnt normally start til December....... but whoever said that "the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain" was lying lol!!! Stop it, we're getting negative. I think a three month trip is a great idea
> 
> Jo xxxx


Negative is good sometimes lol....i just want to do it so that in 40 years time i dont sit there thinking i really wish id done that....does that make sense?
i know they are completely different areas but my family own a farm just an hour out from salou and the rain there is incredible lol 
If we got work whilst out there but still decided to just do 3 months would be need to apply for our nie numbers? 

Jake xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmmm, the wet doesnt normally start til December....... but whoever said that "the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain" was lying lol!!! Stop it, we're getting negative. I think a three month trip is a great idea
> 
> Jo xxxx


it does here - half an hour north of Benidorm

the worst floods we've had since we've been here were in October - we moved here in November & it rained the first 3 weeks we were here

our first long recce was for a month in October 1999 - it rained & rained


didn't put us off though

the temps are still good though - & as soon as it stops raining & the sun comes out it dries up - even after the 2007 floods the streets dried out within about 24hours of the rain stoppping


----------

